# Real or Repro?



## LegalQueen (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone?

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/HG-Crudely-Made-THE-MARION-JAR-MASONS-1858-Fruit-jar-/360767990721?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ff72abc1


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 18, 2013)

they never reproduced anything like that.


----------



## MNJars (Oct 18, 2013)

Agreed, no repro Marion Jars, but there have been a few nuked ones coming out lately which is very unfortunate.  One just got listed yesterday.
 Here's a link to a seller.  ALL of the items currently listed for sale are nuked.  They are classic colors to watch out for.
Someone from Jacksonville


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not sure about the Whitney being nuked, dyed maybe.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 18, 2013)

yea, it seems like every food processing plant  worker in Georgia/florida takes a bag of bottles to work each day to irradiate. Real scumbags.
 They must think they are so clever ripping people off.


----------

